# Horses eye is sore



## applecart14 (21 July 2014)

My horses eye is sore.  He gets this every year - I think something gets into it, or its irritated by something and he rubs his eye and face on a hay net.  Then the eye gets sore, so he rubs it more.

Usually I manage to treat it with nose and eye lotion but it hasn't worked this time so I have been treating with some Optitrex eye drops for infected eyes.

I am doing the eye drops and wiping his eyes with the nose and eye lotion once a day in the week and twice a day at the weekends, and have been treating it for about a week and a half now, maybe a little more.

Before you all jump on me ; He can open his eye fully if he is looking at something important outside his stable, when he is being ridden/led/eating.

But when in his stable he looks a sorry sight and keeps it partially closed.  But if he looks up at me/food/something startles him his eye will be fully open.

It is running with clear fluid and no gunk as such.  He has a face mask on when turned out at night.

It is not anything too serious as he doesn't keep it tightly shut like he would if it was a cornea scratch or something like uevitis.

I know if I get the vet out at a cost of approx £80 he will probably give me similar to what I am using but I am wondering why its not cleared up yet.

What would you guys do in this situation?  I am starting to feel a bit guilty about not calling the vet but everyone says it will be a waste of time and to give it a bit more time.


----------



## Casey76 (21 July 2014)

Eyes are one of those things I don't mess with, and if it hasn't cleared up within 24/48 hours I would get the vet out.


----------



## _GG_ (21 July 2014)

For an eye, a week and a half is plenty long enough. I would have probably done the same as you for a week and then called vet. Better safe than sorry and £80 for a call out is a hell of a lot cheaper than an op to remove the eye. Sounds drastic but I've seen it happen. 

Good luck and hope he heals up soon.


----------



## saddlesore (21 July 2014)

Id leave the mask on all the time to stop the light irritating it further. I would also take photos and email them to the vet along with full history of what you've done. They might advise a visit or a course of action.


----------



## Goldenstar (21 July 2014)

Time for the vet .


----------



## Moomin1 (21 July 2014)

Posts like this get my back up.  Time for vet.


----------



## ihatework (21 July 2014)

In the summer I always have a supply of golden eye ointment to hand. This clears up sore eyes very quickly. If you haven't seen any improvement then it is probably time for a vet visit, worth double checking for the nasties and even if nothing major they will give you some better eye cream


----------



## pottamus (21 July 2014)

Vet Vet Vet! Not worth the risk...we learnt the hard way with our cat and she ended up loosing the eye...they are so delicate. For the sake of a call out it is better to have peace of mind that it is nothing more than a bit of seasonal irritation.


----------



## Amymay (21 July 2014)

Justification said:



			What would you guys do in this situation?
		
Click to expand...

I'd be calling the vet.

You have no idea what the issue is, and what you've been doing has not rectified the condition.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (21 July 2014)

Justification said:



			My horses eye is sore.  He gets this every year - I think something gets into it, or its irritated by something and he rubs his eye and face on a hay net.  Then the eye gets sore, so he rubs it more.

Usually I manage to treat it with nose and eye lotion but it hasn't worked this time so I have been treating with some Optitrex eye drops for infected eyes.

I am doing the eye drops and wiping his eyes with the nose and eye lotion once a day in the week and twice a day at the weekends, and have been treating it for about a week and a half now, maybe a little more.

Before you all jump on me ; He can open his eye fully if he is looking at something important outside his stable, when he is being ridden/led/eating.

But when in his stable he looks a sorry sight and keeps it partially closed.  But if he looks up at me/food/something startles him his eye will be fully open.

It is running with clear fluid and no gunk as such.  He has a face mask on when turned out at night.

It is not anything too serious as he doesn't keep it tightly shut like he would if it was a cornea scratch or something like uevitis.

I know if I get the vet out at a cost of approx £80 he will probably give me similar to what I am using but I am wondering why its not cleared up yet.

What would you guys do in this situation?  I am starting to feel a bit guilty about not calling the vet but everyone says it will be a waste of time and to give it a bit more time.
		
Click to expand...

Alarm bells ringing....... get the vet it could be uveitis or RU don't delay act tomorrow.   the longer you leave it the worst it could get,as if it is one of the fore mentioned each attack damage the eye and potentially loosing vision each time , as medication will help dilate the pupil.

I hope it isnt one of the ones I mentioned but time is the essence with eyes...........


----------



## poiuytrewq (21 July 2014)

I've just lost a horse to long term recurring Uvietis and it's awful. 
Please call a vet. Ours would open his eye if something caught his attention too. They hold it shut because it's painful not because they can't open it.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (22 July 2014)

poiuytrewq said:



			I've just lost a horse to long term recurring Uvietis and it's awful. 
Please call a vet. Ours would open his eye if something caught his attention too. They hold it shut because it's painful not because they can't open it.
		
Click to expand...

Its horrid i know,my first mare lost 95% of her vision and my late mare more was known and vet trusted me to put otivine in as soon as she started shaking her head which was her warning she was having an attack.   I brought Guardian Masks and field mask, got vet out when I had too but as vet trusted me to keep on top she virtually had no damage to the eye.  The weird thing was the August before the Dec we had to PTS ( Lami related) she never had an attack again where she was having them every 3 weeks.


OP keep a record of when this happened 

wind
sun
time of day
 month
week
  to see if there was a pattern.  It helped me

keep mask on even on cloudy  days even at night to keep dust from bedding out

Please get vet


----------



## applecart14 (22 July 2014)

This is my horse on Saturday (my cousins partner rode him and he'd only sat on a horse once in his life aged six).  As you can see said horse's  eye was open the whole time without a problem.  I think people have misunderstood me or I have explained things badly.  His eye is open all the time, the only time it is slightly closed is in the stable and when he looks at something in teh stable (an apple, his tea, a puppy walking past) it is fully open.

https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd...._=1412887900_8ba477eb50748c20ab57cd7bd74ae194

https://scontent-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hph...8_10204097009896268_2240677060878957808_n.jpg


https://scontent-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hph...5_10204097010736289_1860362036291684842_n.jpg

Last night I thought it was slightly better.  I asked the YO if she thought it was and she said she'd noticed an improvement as did a fellow livery.  Otherwise I think I would call the vet.

I'm guessing its itching him, so he rubs it and it gets irritated.  He gets this every year at least three times in the spring/early summer and it normally goes away after a week.

If it were uevitis he wouldn't be able to open it at all as its an incredibly painful condition.


----------



## applecart14 (22 July 2014)

Moomin1 said:



			Posts like this get my back up.  Time for vet.
		
Click to expand...

You are ignorant and very rude.  Suggest you look at the photos that we took on saturday on my previous reply and then judge whether you would have got the vet out when your horses eye was an open as that and on a yard poll everyone I asked (ten people) all said they wouldn't bother as there was no need as it clearly isn't anything serious and he would only tell me to do what I was already doing but charge me in excess of £80-£100 for that advice.

After years of giving advice to people experiencing problems with their horses, supporting fellow H&H users and asking for support myself like now I felt compelled to leave this forum because of people like you.  I am not doing it again.


----------



## twiggy2 (22 July 2014)

Justification said:



			You are ignorant and very rude.  Suggest you look at the photos that we took on saturday on my previous reply and then judge whether you would have got the vet out when your horses eye was an open as that and on a yard poll everyone I asked (ten people) all said they wouldn't bother as there was no need as it clearly isn't anything serious and he would only tell me to do what I was already doing but charge me in excess of £80-£100 for that advice.

After years of giving advice to people experiencing problems with their horses, supporting fellow H&H users and asking for support myself like now I felt compelled to leave this forum because of people like you.  I am not doing it again.
		
Click to expand...

you described a horse with an eye problem that had not resolved after a week an a half of treatment, you asked for opinions and that is what you got.


----------



## applecart14 (22 July 2014)

twiggy2 said:



			you described a horse with an eye problem that had not resolved after a week an a half of treatment, you asked for opinions and that is what you got.
		
Click to expand...

And the words "posts like these really get my back up" is a justifiable response is it???

I don't think so somehow.


----------



## twiggy2 (22 July 2014)

Justification said:



			And the words "posts like these really get my back up" is a justifiable response is it???

I don't think so somehow.
		
Click to expand...

it is someones opinion


----------



## applecart14 (22 July 2014)

twiggy2 said:



			it is someones opinion
		
Click to expand...

Yes I appreciate that.  But they don't need to be rude about it do they? Its like saying "people like that".  I love my horse to bits, always have always will.  He has the life of riley, has the dentist coming tomorrow, has the vet out whenever he needs it, is given the best food, the best care, the best life, I moved yards so he would be safe from mad dogs chasing him. I hack out in flourescent, never jump him XC over a certain height for fear of injuring him, shod every five weeks, physio every three months, change his food over for seven to ten days to prevent colic, give him upteen supplements and the best feed and rugs,  - put aside £120 each and every week, cuddle and groom and ride him each and every night, get down the yard for six thirty weekends to ride out before the flies come out, and basically worship the ground he walks on as we all do with our horses.  It really irritates me that people can be so bl**dy judgemental when they don't even know you.  GRRRRR


----------



## CNcoyote (22 July 2014)

Id just keep the fly mask on 24/7 but ideally you should get the vet out asap


----------



## Moomin1 (22 July 2014)

Justification said:



			Yes I appreciate that.  But they don't need to be rude about it do they? Its like saying "people like that".  I love my horse to bits, always have always will.  He has the life of riley, has the dentist coming tomorrow, has the vet out whenever he needs it, is given the best food, the best care, the best life, I moved yards so he would be safe from mad dogs chasing him. I hack out in flourescent, never jump him XC over a certain height for fear of injuring him, shod every five weeks, physio every three months, change his food over for seven to ten days to prevent colic, give him upteen supplements and the best feed and rugs,  - put aside £120 each and every week, cuddle and groom and ride him each and every night, get down the yard for six thirty weekends to ride out before the flies come out, and basically worship the ground he walks on as we all do with our horses.  It really irritates me that people can be so bl**dy judgemental when they don't even know you.  GRRRRR
		
Click to expand...

Great.  So call the vet out for something which clearly needs the vet now...


----------



## Moomin1 (22 July 2014)

Justification said:



			You are ignorant and very rude.  Suggest you look at the photos that we took on saturday on my previous reply and then judge whether you would have got the vet out when your horses eye was an open as that and on a yard poll everyone I asked (ten people) all said they wouldn't bother as there was no need as it clearly isn't anything serious and he would only tell me to do what I was already doing but charge me in excess of £80-£100 for that advice.

After years of giving advice to people experiencing problems with their horses, supporting fellow H&H users and asking for support myself like now I felt compelled to leave this forum because of people like you.  I am not doing it again.
		
Click to expand...

Any eye injury and my horse has the vet immediately.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (22 July 2014)

It can even be eye lashes ingrown.


 When in doubt get the vet that is my saying.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (22 July 2014)

Moomin1 said:



			Any eye injury and my horse has the vet immediately.
		
Click to expand...


 same here


----------



## _GG_ (22 July 2014)

OP - you've clearly had a bad time on here before so I can understand why you're feeling that the post you quoted was rude. 

I know what you mean about the eye issue not looking that bad, but I think it would be worth taking a breath and looking at this for what it really is. 

We get threads on here from new, young posters all the time talking about horses with issues that clearly need an owner to call a vet and not come to forums or google to self diagnose. No matter how much any of us might know, even if we were vets, we haven't examined the horse, so are therefore....for the sake and health of your horse, going to always err on the side of caution and advise a vet check it out. It is the responsible thing to do. 

You can't judge a persons post on anything other than the information they were provided with at the time they made that post and the one you find rude is a little blunt yes, but not rude really. It's just someone reacting to the fact that a horse has had an unresolved eye issue for over a week and a vet hasn't been called. It's natural and expected to have responses like that when on a forum where everyone loves horses and doesn't like to see them suffer. 

As for your horse, I would still get the vet. It may not seem that serious, but it is a recurring problem as you say, so he may have damaged follicles that are causing this each year or an underlying issue that reacts to a change in season or to hot weather. Any amount of closing the eye, even just slightly means there is discomfort and that means you do have to get it seen to. 

I'm not saying that from a judgemental point of view, you clearly love and care for your horse very well as aside from the eye, he's a stunning animal...but it is against the law to without veterinary care from an animal that needs it in this country and a problem with an eye that isn't clearing up after more than a week is an issue that requires investigation. 

Good luck and please do let us know how you get on.


----------



## Goldenstar (22 July 2014)

Eye issues need prompt appropriate attention .
A week with a sore eye no one knows why .
It makes me feel sick to think about it .


----------



## applecart14 (23 July 2014)

The horse has fly eye.  Its almost better now since I have been using the nose and eye lotion combined with the optitrex eye drops.  As it happens every year (which is what I described in my op) people should realise that it was serious especially as he is quite happy to leave it open whilst outside the stable and only when he is resting in a partially darkened barn does he half shut it.

Next time I will keep my mouth shut.  Should have learnt my lesson by now, but no.  But kinda hoped I would have some sensible alternatives to people screeching at me to get the vet out when clearly it has not been at all necessary.

Sometimes there is an alternative to getting the vet out for every single ailment your horse encounters at a cost of £80-£100 a time especially with something as little as fly eye.


----------



## Moomin1 (23 July 2014)

Justification said:



			The horse has fly eye.  Its almost better now since I have been using the nose and eye lotion combined with the optitrex eye drops.  As it happens every year (which is what I described in my op) people should realise that it was serious especially as he is quite happy to leave it open whilst outside the stable and only when he is resting in a partially darkened barn does he half shut it.

Next time I will keep my mouth shut.  Should have learnt my lesson by now, but no.  But kinda hoped I would have some sensible alternatives to people screeching at me to get the vet out when clearly it has not been at all necessary.

Sometimes there is an alternative to getting the vet out for every single ailment your horse encounters at a cost of £80-£100 a time especially with something as little as fly eye.
		
Click to expand...

You posted asking what people would do.  You were told what people would do.  You said he 'was a sorry sight' in the stable, and that the treatment you normally use (in itself, ridiculous that you hadn't at some point in the years this has been happening at least had a vet try to see what the issue is and guide you on treatment), has not worked after a week and a half (by your own admission, perhaps more).  Therefore, why did you bother posting if you get offended when people tell you what they think?  

I feel sorry for your horse.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (23 July 2014)

Justification said:



			Next time I will keep my mouth shut.  Should have learnt my lesson by now, but no.  But kinda hoped I would have some sensible alternatives to people screeching at me to get the vet out when clearly it has not been at all necessary.
		
Click to expand...

OMG!!!!!!  Screaming at you ??? Maybe its because  we have seen it first hand  what a mild eye close/weep can do.  You self excluded more serious eye conditions (god knows why).  We see it on the forum all the time new posters dismissing certain ailments without proof it isn't.    I myself have had two with uveitis I know the symptoms and yours fits with this, also had one with RU and again the symptoms you described fits.




 " The reasons " why WE pushed on the vet visit is eyes cannot be left un treated/ ignored/ delayed as all this can effect vision.  So your slating us for being concerned enough to advise vet without the delay??

Even with flies effecting the eyes its imperative something is done, flies are germ carrying insects  they land on **** and other dog mess then into the watery part of the eye spreading infection. 

 Sorry but you are putting money before your horses care, most vets do call out days or will do repayments if finances are low.

I will not mess around with eyes and kicks on joints vet every time.


----------



## Moomin1 (23 July 2014)

HGA-12 said:



			OMG!!!!!!  Screaming at you ??? Maybe its becasue  we have seen it first hand  what a mild eye close/weep can do.  You self excluded more serious eye conditions (god knows why).  We see it on the forum all the time new posters dismissing certain ailments without proof it isn't.    I myself have had two with uveitis I know the symptoms and yours fits with this, also had one with RU and again the symptoms you described fits.

 " The reasons " why WE pushed on the vet visit is eyes cannot be left un treated/ ignored/ delayed as all this can effect vision.  So your slating us for being concerned enough to advise vet without the delay??

Even with flies effecting the eyes its imperative something is done, flies are germ carrying insects  they land on **** and other dog mess then into the watery part of the eye spreading infection. 

 Sorry but you are putting money before your horses care, most vets do call out days or will do repayments if finances are low.

I will not mess around with eyes and kicks on joints vet every time.
		
Click to expand...

And there lies a responsible owner.  Unlike OP.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (23 July 2014)

Justification said:



			The horse has fly eye.  Its almost better now since I have been using the nose and eye lotion combined with the optitrex eye drops.  As it happens every year (which is what I described in my op) people should realise that it was serious especially as he is quite happy to leave it open whilst outside the stable and only when he is resting in a partially darkened barn does he half shut it.

Next time I will keep my mouth shut.  Should have learnt my lesson by now, but no.  But kinda hoped I would have some sensible alternatives to people screeching at me to get the vet out when clearly it has not been at all necessary.

Sometimes there is an alternative to getting the vet out for every single ailment your horse encounters at a cost of £80-£100 a time especially with something as little as fly eye.
		
Click to expand...

Just for the record a horse I know on livery had infection caused first by flies going in the eye, the owner delayed and just washed it with warm water and over the counter remedies.

The horse has now had surgery to remove the eye.  So do not go demising our advice as you did it could happen to you.


----------



## _GG_ (23 July 2014)

Justification said:



			The horse has fly eye.  Its almost better now since I have been using the nose and eye lotion combined with the optitrex eye drops.  As it happens every year (which is what I described in my op) people should realise that it was serious especially as he is quite happy to leave it open whilst outside the stable and only when he is resting in a partially darkened barn does he half shut it.

Next time I will keep my mouth shut.  Should have learnt my lesson by now, but no.  But kinda hoped I would have some sensible alternatives to people screeching at me to get the vet out when clearly it has not been at all necessary.

Sometimes there is an alternative to getting the vet out for every single ailment your horse encounters at a cost of £80-£100 a time especially with something as little as fly eye.
		
Click to expand...

You have had sensible replies. Nobody has been nasty, they've just said things you don't want to hear...which is to get the vet, which is NEVER a bad thing to say. Better to lose £80 on an unnecessary call out than keep the £80 and have a horse suffering. You must understand than when we can't see you're horse, we're not going to advise doing anything other than getting it checked when it is the eye. Stick around, you'll see plenty of threads where many of us say not to bother with a vet straight away...it is not always the answer, but you really can't be annoyed at people advising vet for an ongoing eye problem. 

Nobody has been screeching at you and there is really no need to exaggerate like that. It isn't at all clear to me that a vet hasn't been necessary as, by your own admission, it will happen again next year. Would it not be nicer for the horse to be seen and possibly get to the bottom of the issue so that he doesn't need to go through this any more?

I was really quite complimentary in my first reply, but you have concentrated only on the negatives (in your eyes) and so I wonder if a public forum is a good place for you. It's a community, we're not always going to get on and if someone says things we really don't like, we can put them on user ignore...but we have to accept that we won't always agree.

Don't leave, join in...but don't expect people to tell you it's fine not to get a vet when there's an ongoing health issue with your horse. 

I'm glad it's looking better for now, but seriously, it happens every year...I would want to get to the bottom of it.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (23 July 2014)

Justification said:



			Yes I appreciate that.  But they don't need to be rude about it do they? Its like saying "people like that".  I love my horse to bits, always have always will.  He has the life of riley, has the dentist coming tomorrow, has the vet out whenever he needs it, is given the best food, the best care, the best life, I moved yards so he would be safe from mad dogs chasing him. I hack out in flourescent, never jump him XC over a certain height for fear of injuring him, shod every five weeks, physio every three months, change his food over for seven to ten days to prevent colic, give him upteen supplements and the best feed and rugs,  - put aside £120 each and every week, cuddle and groom and ride him each and every night, get down the yard for six thirty weekends to ride out before the flies come out, and basically worship the ground he walks on as we all do with our horses.  It really irritates me that people can be so bl**dy judgemental when they don't even know you.  GRRRRR
		
Click to expand...

So why on earth are you so reluctant to pay the call-out fee for the vet to come out on this occasion?  The vet can give you prescription only medication which you cannot reliably get from any other source.

I am surprised that an experienced, knowledgeable owner such as yourself is dragging your feet over this.  I honestly thought that you must be a novice, numpty owner relying on a 'yard poll' instead of common-sense,  until I read that you were a member previously - presumably with a different user-name, as I don't recognise this one?


----------



## Amymay (23 July 2014)

Justification said:



			What would you guys do in this situation?
		
Click to expand...

Practically every post has recommended the vet. You say he doesn't need one and flounce.

It makes for very confusing reading.

He clearly doesn't have the vet out whenever he needs it........


----------



## applecart14 (23 July 2014)

_GG_ said:



			I'm glad it's looking better for now, but seriously, it happens every year...I would want to get to the bottom of it.
		
Click to expand...

My eye itches. It happens with the pollen being high (every year).  It itches so I rub it.  It gets inflammed so I treat it with eye ointment.  Sometimes it might take a few days to work.  I don't run to the doctors or to A&E. Lets keep things in context here.

 If I couldn't open the eye (as in uevitis) or there was a nail sticking out of it, or blood or anything SERIOUS then I would go to A&E.

But rubbing the eye as my horse has presumably done has resulted in an inflammed eye which is why it looked like it did.  The nose and eye stuff and the optitrex has finally worked.  END OF STORY.  Not gong to comment further.


----------



## Moomin1 (23 July 2014)

Justification said:



			My eye itches. It happens with the pollen being high (every year).  It itches so I rub it.  It gets inflammed so I treat it with eye ointment.  Sometimes it might take a few days to work.  I don't run to the doctors or to A&E.  If I couldn't open the eye (as in uevitis) or there was a nail sticking out of it, or blood or anything SERIOUS then I would go to A&E.

But rubbing the eye as my horse has presumably done has resulted in an inflammed eye which is why it looked like it did.  The nose and eye stuff and the optitrex has finally worked.  END OF STORY.  Not gong to comment further.
		
Click to expand...

I have words for owners like you.  I would rather not get banned so won't say them.....


----------



## Auslander (23 July 2014)

Moomin1 said:



			I have words for owners like you.  I would rather not get banned so won't say them.....
		
Click to expand...

Now Now! Don't upset the Applecart...


----------



## applecart14 (23 July 2014)

amymay said:



			Practically every post has recommended the vet. You say he doesn't need one and flounce.

It makes for very confusing reading.

He clearly doesn't have the vet out whenever he needs it........
		
Click to expand...

No he never has the vet which is why I've spent the last ten years on approx £9K of treatment for spavin, arthritis in coffin joint, colic, PRP and other minor things in between. That's not to mention the £1K I have just spent in the last year investigating something that has resolved itself.

So heh he never sees the vet...... I just like to give them lots of money for their Xmas meal out.


----------



## Moomin1 (23 July 2014)

Justification said:



			No he never has the vet which is why I've spent the last ten years on approx £9K of treatment for spavin, arthritis in coffin joint, colic, PRP and other minor things in between. That's not to mention the £1K I have just spent in the last year investigating something that has resolved itself.

So heh he never sees the vet...... I just like to give them lots of money for their Xmas meal out.
		
Click to expand...

Oh, I beg your pardon, that excuses not getting a vet this time then.


----------



## _GG_ (23 July 2014)

Justification said:



			No he never has the vet which is why I've spent the last ten years on approx £9K of treatment for spavin, arthritis in coffin joint, colic, PRP and other minor things in between. That's not to mention the £1K I have just spent in the last year investigating something that has resolved itself.

So heh he never sees the vet...... I just like to give them lots of money for their Xmas meal out.
		
Click to expand...

You can't call other people rude and use a tone like that...pot and kettle anyone?

Amymay is referring to this issue with his eye, nobody has questioned your treatment of the horse aside from the eye issue. It sounds like you are trying to get a rise out of people here...why?


----------



## Amymay (23 July 2014)

Justification said:



			No he never has the vet which is why I've spent the last ten years on approx £9K of treatment for spavin, arthritis in coffin joint, colic, PRP and other minor things in between. That's not to mention the £1K I have just spent in the last year investigating something that has resolved itself.

So heh he never sees the vet...... I just like to give them lots of money for their Xmas meal out.
		
Click to expand...

Now you're just being silly, and making yourself look like a fool.


----------



## _GG_ (23 July 2014)

Justification said:



			My eye itches. It happens with the pollen being high (every year).  It itches so I rub it.  It gets inflammed so I treat it with eye ointment.  Sometimes it might take a few days to work.  I don't run to the doctors or to A&E. Lets keep things in context here.

 If I couldn't open the eye (as in uevitis) or there was a nail sticking out of it, or blood or anything SERIOUS then I would go to A&E.

But rubbing the eye as my horse has presumably done has resulted in an inflammed eye which is why it looked like it did.  The nose and eye stuff and the optitrex has finally worked.  END OF STORY.  Not gong to comment further.
		
Click to expand...

You can decide to take yourself to a doctor or not, you can tell people what is going on and understand what is going on. Your horse cannot. 

I understand your username now. You are constantly justifying not getting a vet to your horse. It's a recurring problem, being seasonal or not makes no difference. Are you saying that you find it more acceptable to allow it happen every year and treat it than to do something to just prevent it ever happening in the first place?


----------



## NOISYGIRL (23 July 2014)

Shires fine mesh face mask and bath with cool tea bag after leaving them to cool in tea, use the bags like you would cotton wool to dab the eyes with the juice and let it run in the eye.  This is as long as you can see nothing else wrong, otherwise don't risk and call vet


----------



## Moomin1 (23 July 2014)

NOISYGIRL said:



			Shires fine mesh face mask and bath with cool tea bag after leaving them to cool in tea, use the bags like you would cotton wool to dab the eyes with the juice and let it run in the eye.  This is as long as you can see nothing else wrong, otherwise don't risk and call vet
		
Click to expand...

Poor advice IMO.  The horse has had a bad eye for over a week and a half.  The treatment OP was giving was not working.


----------



## ester (23 July 2014)

_GG_ said:



			You can decide to take yourself to a doctor or not, you can tell people what is going on and understand what is going on. Your horse cannot.
		
Click to expand...

And you know that rubbing it is bad/likely to introduce infection, your horse doesn't


----------



## applecart14 (23 July 2014)

_GG_ said:



			You can't call other people rude and use a tone like that...pot and kettle anyone?

Amymay is referring to this issue with his eye, nobody has questioned your treatment of the horse aside from the eye issue. It sounds like you are trying to get a rise out of people here...why?
		
Click to expand...

 Originally Posted by amymay  View Post
"Practically every post has recommended the vet. You say he doesn't need one and flounce.

It makes for very confusing reading.

He clearly doesn't have the vet out whenever he needs it........"

Really??


----------



## PapaFrita (23 July 2014)

This happens every year and you haven't got the vet yet? If you HAVE had the vet out, then surely he/she will know what to recommend as an alternative to your current treatment. Why on earth would you drag your feet on something as delicate as an eye?


----------



## Tiddlypom (23 July 2014)

Moomin1 said:



			Poor advice IMO.  The horse has had a bad eye for over a week and a half.  The treatment OP was giving was not working.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, but it was the sort of advice that the the OP was looking for. I was wondering how long it would be before someone suggested tea bags...


----------



## ester (23 July 2014)

We have one on the yard with weepy eyes - he has had a sinus flush and now has medicated cream from the vet, not just weak over the counter stuff.......


----------



## Auslander (23 July 2014)

Instead of coming back at people with bad tempered sarcastic responses  go away and take a deep breath, then think about what people have said - both about the issue YOU asked for thoughts about, and about your attitude to people offering their opinion. I can see that you feel victimised, but maybe it should be a wake up call for you - could it be that they are right and you are wrong?

 Otherwise, I don't know why you bother posting, as both under this username, and your previous one, you have followed the same pattern. You ask for advice, don't like the answers, get defensive, then start throwing your toys out of your pram.
Maybe your next flounce should be a permanent one - as you don't seem to get very much out of this forum, other than disappointment and upset.


----------



## Amymay (23 July 2014)

Justification said:



			Originally Posted by amymay  View Post
"Practically every post has recommended the vet. You say he doesn't need one and flounce.

It makes for very confusing reading.

He clearly doesn't have the vet out whenever he needs it........"

Really??
		
Click to expand...

Yes really.

Let me tell you a story. I once delayed getting a vet out for my horse. He had a minor wound and I really didn't think much of it. A few days later it seemed to have become infected, despite my best efforts - so I reluctantly made an appointment (yet more bloomin money.....).

The wound was a very small punture wound. What I didnt know was that it had missed (or hopefully missed) the tendon sheeth by millimeters.   Several hundred pounds later (and thankfully no hospitalisation needed, although it was touch and go) my horse was ok.  But, I actually could have lost him, all because I didn't want to spend another £80.

My point is, we don't always know what's going on - and if I have to spend £80 on a vet telling me to carry on doing what I'm doing - fine. Lesson learn't.

So whilts many posters on here may say they haven't got the money or the inclination to get the vet at a drop of a hat - most of us can't afford not to. We simply don't have the knowledge or expertise.


----------



## _GG_ (23 July 2014)

Justification said:



			Originally Posted by amymay  View Post
"Practically every post has recommended the vet. You say he doesn't need one and flounce.

It makes for very confusing reading.

He clearly doesn't have the vet out whenever he needs it........"

Really??
		
Click to expand...

Not sure why you have gone grey but hopefully you can still read this. 

Yes, really. You assume amymay meant you don't get the horse out when he needs it. Amyway just said you clearly don't get the horse out whenever (as in every time) he needs it and that comment is true because, as the vast majority here have said, your horse needs the vet for this...and you won't get the vet out. 

It's not confusing. It's quite simple.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (23 July 2014)

We all asses the injury  situation when presented to us, eyes I check for anything obvious. Then call the vet out, loss of vision in a horse is a big thing.  I certainly would not treat my horses eye with remedies till I knew what I was dealing with, this can also make your insurance void if you self treat it and it goes wrong.

 I treat my horses wounds as I find them as long as they are surface wounds, once they are more than 2 ml deep I get the vet.  Joints its vets straight away.  My late mare got kicked on the hock region, a tiny smaller than a 5 pence piece wound. ( Saturday) by Monday it was still trickling blood, so called the vet straight away, she put fingers in the hole and felt bone (shattered splint bone in 19 pieces).

Likely the blood flow stop infection getting in. I learnt a big lesson that day ANY injuries on a joint "VET", we spent 10K on my mare for her lami.   We spent a lot of money on her Uveitis and Recurring Ulcers (which I thought OP was  reading and would act on).

  Gut feeling and When in doubt get the vet is what I abide by, I have seen a lot of self treating going on, and don't know why some people quibble about a vet visit when a problem comes up.  When you have horses they go hand in hand with vet visits,  When my boy  broke my Humerus in Nov due to livery stupidity we had vet  regularly to treat his leg wounds. 

 Really bugs me when people ask for advice, describe a potential recurring problem with one of the horses most delicate parts and at a risk of paying a small premium are willing to jeopardize their horses vision  because of ££££.

 Then we get slatted for advising her the vet, if she was so certain it was a minor issue why bother to ask on here??


----------



## applecart14 (28 July 2014)

Update - horses eye fine, just the typical fly eye that strikes every year.  Has cleared up nicely on its own although it did take a couple more days longer than I thought it would and doesn't help that every time he rides he rubs his face/eyes/nose on his haynet or whatever is to hand as soon as the bridle comes off!

Many thanks for all your help. xx


----------



## _GG_ (28 July 2014)

applecart14 said:



			Update - horses eye fine, just the typical fly eye that strikes every year.  Has cleared up nicely on its own although it did take a couple more days longer than I thought it would and doesn't help that every time he rides he rubs his face/eyes/nose on his haynet or whatever is to hand as soon as the bridle comes off!

Many thanks for all your help. xx
		
Click to expand...

Good to know. Any plans to prevent it for next year Applecart?


----------



## chestnut cob (28 July 2014)

_GG_ said:



			Good to know. Any plans to prevent it for next year Applecart?
		
Click to expand...

Got to be a fly mask for turnout and something for riding too, surely?  Mine is in a fly mask 24/7 ATM as he really suffers with the flies, gets really gunky nasty eyes that get sore.  Prevention is the best thing!


----------



## TigerTail (28 July 2014)

You need to feed the herb eyebright, I get mine from hilton herbs, and a fly fringe has solved it for my friesian


----------



## Moobucket (28 July 2014)

Sometimes you come on a forum to generate some ideas, so 52 identical responses isn't that helpful. 
Then, when you become aware that people don't have anything helpful to offer, and that you've been misunderstood, just sigh... close your laptop and move on.


----------



## applecart14 (28 July 2014)

_GG_ said:



			Good to know. Any plans to prevent it for next year Applecart?
		
Click to expand...


Yeah keep him in all summer so the pollen doesn't irate his eye, never ride him so he doesn't get a sweaty face and then rub it on a hay net, wrap him in cotton wool (particuarly his face) and give him a nasal tube to breathe through?  Place him in a deep freeze???

Assume you are being sarky GG?

Not really sure how I can prevent fly eye or an irritation to pollen other than to do as I am doing now and put a mask on him every night before I turn out, keeping dust down by not mucking out with him in the stable (not that I ever have done) and putting a fly fringe on him when out hacking, oh and wiping his eye with eye and nose lotion.

Have you any ideas GG??? I am sure you will share them with me without any hesitation.


----------



## ester (28 July 2014)

I don't think I've ever known GG be sarky! 

I would actually suggest discussing it with your vet and see if you can start some treatment before the troublesome season starts so that he doesn't get into the sore-rub cycle.

A mask would also be better for hacking than a fringe as it will stop some of the pollens too.


----------



## applecart14 (28 July 2014)

chestnut cob said:



			Got to be a fly mask for turnout and something for riding too, surely?  Mine is in a fly mask 24/7 ATM as he really suffers with the flies, gets really gunky nasty eyes that get sore.  Prevention is the best thing!
		
Click to expand...

Wow just seen your reply Chestnut Cob. Unbelievable! Why do you assume that I don't already use a fly mask/fly fringe and fly spray already?????  Honestly I've owned six horses, been riding for 30 years, evented, dressage to elem, show jumped to disco, hundreds of fun rides, ridden problematic horses that have bucked reared and bolted, seen my fair share of accidents, seen a lot of injuries on the big yards I've been on, spent thousands getting my horse right, read magazines and veterinary papers till they have come out of my ears.

I am not a beginner who knows nothing (not that there is anything wrong with that), why do people jump to conclusions???


----------



## applecart14 (28 July 2014)

TigerTail said:



			You need to feed the herb eyebright, I get mine from hilton herbs, and a fly fringe has solved it for my friesian 

Click to expand...

Thanks Tiger Tail for your advice.  I will look into getting that, I've seen it for sale on ebay and will investigate if my usual herbal supplier can offer me any. x


----------



## chestnut cob (28 July 2014)

applecart14 said:



			Wow just seen your reply Chestnut Cob. Unbelievable! Why do you assume that I don't already use a fly mask/fly fringe and fly spray already?????  Honestly I've owned six horses, been riding for 30 years, evented, dressage to elem, show jumped to disco, hundreds of fun rides, ridden problematic horses that have bucked reared and bolted, seen my fair share of accidents, seen a lot of injuries on the big yards I've been on, spent thousands getting my horse right, read magazines and veterinary papers till they have come out of my ears.

I am not a beginner who knows nothing (not that there is anything wrong with that), why do people jump to conclusions???
		
Click to expand...

Calm down, jeez. I made a suggestion in response to gg's question. Horse gets flies in his eyes and pollen so it seemed an obvious answer. Sorry if it came across as sarcastic but wasn't mean that way so there was no need to be so vicious and rude. Don't jump to conclusions about my meaning. Others posted the same suggestion and didn't get such a vile response.  I don't care how many years you've had horses, no one knows all if the answers. Anyway I hope you get the horse sorted and find a way to prevent it in future.


----------



## _GG_ (28 July 2014)

applecart14 said:



			Yeah keep him in all summer so the pollen doesn't irate his eye, never ride him so he doesn't get a sweaty face and then rub it on a hay net, wrap him in cotton wool (particuarly his face) and give him a nasal tube to breathe through?  Place him in a deep freeze???

Assume you are being sarky GG?

Not really sure how I can prevent fly eye or an irritation to pollen other than to do as I am doing now and put a mask on him every night before I turn out, keeping dust down by not mucking out with him in the stable (not that I ever have done) and putting a fly fringe on him when out hacking, oh and wiping his eye with eye and nose lotion.

Have you any ideas GG??? I am sure you will share them with me without any hesitation.
		
Click to expand...

Get off your high horse, learn a little humility and stop projecting your own need to be contentious onto me. 

If you saw sarcasm in my post....it says nothing about me but absolutely everything about you. 

And actually, yes, there is plenty you can do to prevent fly eye. No, I shall not bother telling you because you don't actually want to hear it.


----------



## Amymay (28 July 2014)

Is this the same horse you got your knickers in a twist about when posters pointed out that competing on bute was not a great idea?


----------



## twiggy2 (28 July 2014)

applecart14 said:



			Wow just seen your reply Chestnut Cob. Unbelievable! Why do you assume that I don't already use a fly mask/fly fringe and fly spray already?????  Honestly I've owned six horses, been riding for 30 years, evented, dressage to elem, show jumped to disco, hundreds of fun rides, ridden problematic horses that have bucked reared and bolted, seen my fair share of accidents, seen a lot of injuries on the big yards I've been on, spent thousands getting my horse right, read magazines and veterinary papers till they have come out of my ears.

I am not a beginner who knows nothing (not that there is anything wrong with that), why do people jump to conclusions???
		
Click to expand...

you need to get over yourself , for what it is worth I have worked with horses for over 25yrs and my mare wears neither a fly mask/fringe nor fly spray and we have no 'fly eye' problems


----------



## ester (29 July 2014)

'Thanks for the suggestion's ester, I will swap to a fly mask for riding and consult with my vet about how to prevent a flare up again by either starting an antibiotic eye ointment early (not over the counter stuff  ), keeping tear ducts flushed if required.'

That's no problem at all applecart14, I don't mind typing out helpful advice, I hope it goes better for you next year. 

Fwiw ... I would not be using whatever eye/nose lotion is. I would be wiping with sterile saline and sterile swabs only.


----------



## gunnergundog (29 July 2014)

Hi Applecart........this is meant to be helpful, okay??!!    Should you get a re-occurence and wish to investigate it further/get vet but want to avoid the £80 call out, then Walnut Hill Equine are doing free call-outs for new customers.  Not sure if you are aware, but this is Bridget and Jack (ex John Brooks/Spring Paddocks) who set up on their own earlier this year.  They are on facebook and tel no is 01564 794104


----------



## fatpiggy (29 July 2014)

applecart14 said:



			No he never has the vet which is why I've spent the last ten years on approx £9K of treatment for spavin, arthritis in coffin joint, colic, PRP and other minor things in between. That's not to mention the £1K I have just spent in the last year investigating something that has resolved itself.

So heh he never sees the vet...... I just like to give them lots of money for their Xmas meal out.
		
Click to expand...


Count yourself lucky.  I spent over £40K on treating my horse, mostly for epilepsy and then arthritis and Cushings - anti convulsants at £400 every month which also meant I couldn't use any cheap antiinflammatories, it had to be Metacam at over £50 a month  All out of my single wage.  I even had to check that being a barbiturates addict, I could still have her put down by lethal injection.  Good job the vets kindly didn't add anything to the cost of the drugs.


----------



## applecart14 (31 July 2014)

fatpiggy said:



			Count yourself lucky.  I spent over £40K on treating my horse, mostly for epilepsy and then arthritis and Cushings - anti convulsants at £400 every month which also meant I couldn't use any cheap antiinflammatories, it had to be Metacam at over £50 a month  All out of my single wage.  I even had to check that being a barbiturates addict, I could still have her put down by lethal injection.  Good job the vets kindly didn't add anything to the cost of the drugs.
		
Click to expand...

I wasn't moaning about the cost fat piggy, read it properly.  I was replying to someone stupidly stating that I 'never get the vet out to my horse' and explaining after nearly ten grand of treatment that I actually DO get the vet out!  On more than one occasion it has actually ended up being totally unnecessary to get the vet out or even ring the vet!  

I'm not going to comment further on this.  

And AmyMay stop being so bitchy please.  There was no need for you to have said what you said about me competing my horse with bute.  But just so we are all clear on this for the last time IT WAS ON VETS ADVICE.  But perhaps I shall send you a PM with my vets phone number on it so he can a) tell you that he told me to do so b) the reasons for telling me to do so c) the reasons why he is a vet and you are not.

At the end of the day I come on this forum to ask questions, help others with my advice.  I do not come on to be told a) I am a bad owner b) poor horse (referring to my horse being looked after by me), c) told I do not get the vet out d) get constantly verbally bullied by a certain few who feel it is 'their job and their right' to admonish others and treat them with contempt, accusations and unkindness.


END OF


----------



## Goldenstar (31 July 2014)

Perhaps when you post you should provide with some helpful hints so we are sure to give you advice that you like .


----------



## PolarSkye (31 July 2014)

applecart14 said:



			Yeah keep him in all summer so the pollen doesn't irate his eye, never ride him so he doesn't get a sweaty face and then rub it on a hay net, wrap him in cotton wool (particuarly his face) and give him a nasal tube to breathe through?  Place him in a deep freeze???

Assume you are being sarky GG?

Not really sure how I can prevent fly eye or an irritation to pollen other than to do as I am doing now and put a mask on him every night before I turn out, keeping dust down by not mucking out with him in the stable (not that I ever have done) and putting a fly fringe on him when out hacking, oh and wiping his eye with eye and nose lotion.

Have you any ideas GG??? I am sure you will share them with me without any hesitation.
		
Click to expand...

Unnecessary and uncalled for - GG is one of the most helpful, balanced and kind posters here.  I get that you are feeling a little "victimized" here (for want of a better word) but GG is the last person at whom you should be venting your spleen.

I am glad your horse is feeling better - really, I am - but perhaps take a quiet moment or two to reflect on why people seem to react to your posts in the way they do . . . it may not be all them and may have something to do with the way you come across sometimes too.

P


----------



## fatpiggy (31 July 2014)

applecart14 said:



			I wasn't moaning about the cost fat piggy, read it properly.  I was replying to someone stupidly stating that I 'never get the vet out to my horse' and explaining after nearly ten grand of treatment that I actually DO get the vet out!  On more than one occasion it has actually ended up being totally unnecessary to get the vet out or even ring the vet!  

I'm not going to comment further on this.  

And AmyMay stop being so bitchy please.  There was no need for you to have said what you said about me competing my horse with bute.  But just so we are all clear on this for the last time IT WAS ON VETS ADVICE.  But perhaps I shall send you a PM with my vets phone number on it so he can a) tell you that he told me to do so b) the reasons for telling me to do so c) the reasons why he is a vet and you are not.

At the end of the day I come on this forum to ask questions, help others with my advice.  I do not come on to be told a) I am a bad owner b) poor horse (referring to my horse being looked after by me), c) told I do not get the vet out d) get constantly verbally bullied by a certain few who feel it is 'their job and their right' to admonish others and treat them with contempt, accusations and unkindness.


END OF
		
Click to expand...

No, you weren't moaning about the cost, you were trying to prove what a wonderful owner you are by stating how much money you have spent on the horse.  I'm afraid there is a simple choice when you own horses - you either put your hand in your pocket or you don't and take the consequences.  I could have said I'm not paying and had my horse put down (it was after all a likely fatal condition) but instead I opted to pay, although to be fair, when I started 1 months supply of tablets cost £16 as opposed to the £180 it cost less than 3 years later, and I didn't see that coming.  My horse also suffered very badly with ovulation pain and I always managed that myself but one day she went down in the field with it and was obviously really in pain, so I called the vet straight away and had to add the costs of an emergency call out to my monthly bill.  Tough luck on me, but at least I knew it wasn't actually colic on that occasion.

I was rather surprised to see that you have 30 years experience of horses because to be frank, your posts make you sound more like a teenager.  Perhaps that is just the the problem with print though, it is very black and white in every respect.  ANyway, I'm glad for your horse's sake that it is improved. Sore eyes are a misery for any species.


----------



## ihatework (31 July 2014)

OP you have a pretty stinky attitude!

The problem with asking for vet advice on a forum is that a) very few members are vets, b) no one has seen the animal first hand and c) the very fact advice on such matters is being sought would imply you are not confident enough in your own judgement to make the call on vet or not,

In these circumstances the only responsible response is to get the vet out.

FWIW one of mine gets recurrent eye problems in the summer. I have owned the horse 10+ years, know exactly how to manage him and when to call the vet. I am more than happy to treat him with OTC products for the majority of the time, but if I were to ask the question on here 'call the vet' is a perfectly reasonable response.


----------



## applecart14 (31 July 2014)

fatpiggy said:



			I was rather surprised to see that you have 30 years experience of horses because to be frank, your posts make you sound more like a teenager.  .
		
Click to expand...

Really???? It's not me who sounds like the teenager here, I can assure you.


----------



## ester (31 July 2014)

Ah yes, of course, the it's not me it's you tack... oh no hang on, wrong dilemma!


----------



## chocolategirl (31 July 2014)

Moomin1 said:



			Poor advice IMO.  The horse has had a bad eye for over a week and a half.  The treatment OP was giving was not working.
		
Click to expand...

At the risk of being ganged up on, this is exactly what I recently did with one of mine after eye drops didn't clear it up after a week, two treatments with cold tea, all back to normal. This is a remedy I have used many many times over the 40 years I have had horses, don't know why it works, but in some, not all cases it just does! I feel for you in some respects OP as I find it frustrating when the vets dishes something out which turns out can be bought from a chemist, but charges you god knows how much more for it. I think experience has to come into play here, if I was in any doubt whatsoever that it was anything more than simple fly irritation, I would of course get the vet.


----------



## Moomin1 (31 July 2014)

WinkingWillow said:



			At the risk of being ganged up on, this is exactly what I recently did with one of mine after eye drops didn't clear it up after a week, two treatments with cold tea, all back to normal. This is a remedy I have used many many times over the 40 years I have had horses, don't know why it works, but in some, not all cases it just does! I feel for you in some respects OP as I find it frustrating when the vets dishes something out which turns out can be bought from a chemist, but charges you god knows how much more for it. I think experience has to come into play here, if I was in any doubt whatsoever that it was anything more than simple fly irritation, I would of course get the vet.
		
Click to expand...

It's not about what treatment is provided, it's about having a proper veterinary diagnosis.


----------



## Prince33Sp4rkle (1 August 2014)

just to chime in-i wear contact lenses so in summer am prone to getting slightly sore eyes from dust and pollen getting in and irritating the lens/eye.

i do use cold tea on myself and its brilliant, never fails to work so at the first sign of weepy eyes on the neds, we use cold tea BUT...if the eye was no better at all after 24 hours i would be ringing the vet for advice and if no better at all after 48 hours i would be getting the vet out immediately.

and thats only for weepy(clear fluid) but fully open and light reactive eyes. If the eye was even partially closed (at all) or gungey(thick coloured discharge) , or not reactive to light i would want a vet straight away.

OP you have a serious problem with how you talk to people, get a grip!


----------



## peaceandquiet1 (1 August 2014)

Haven't read whole thread but eye problems are one thing that I would seek early professional advice for.


----------



## applecart14 (1 August 2014)

Prince33Sp4rkle said:



			just to chime in-i wear contact lenses so in summer am prone to getting slightly sore eyes from dust and pollen getting in and irritating the lens/eye.

i do use cold tea on myself and its brilliant, never fails to work so at the first sign of weepy eyes on the neds, we use cold tea BUT...if the eye was no better at all after 24 hours i would be ringing the vet for advice and if no better at all after 48 hours i would be getting the vet out immediately.

and thats only for weepy(clear fluid) but fully open and light reactive eyes. If the eye was even partially closed (at all) or gungey(thick coloured discharge) , or not reactive to light i would want a vet straight away.

OP you have a serious problem with how you talk to people, get a grip!
		
Click to expand...

F AKA known as Princess Sparkle this is a case of the pot calling the kettle black from what I remember of our previous conversation.

When the YO and five liveries all tell you your horse is okay, plus your Mum and Dad who were also down visiting my horse  that weekend, and you go by what you see with your own eyes then I have no doubt (as has been proved) that I made the right decision.  

Like I say the horse is fine, and turned out in his mask, and fly rug as has always been the case.


----------



## applecart14 (1 August 2014)

Prince33Sp4rkle said:



			you have a serious problem with how you talk to people, get a grip!
		
Click to expand...

OMG have you read all this thread??  If people had accused you of not giving a stuff about your horse, making out you don't get the vet for him, and never get the vet how would you respond?  Coupled with the serious accusations, nastiness and bitchiness from replies from my previous posts.

With a lot less patience that me and I know that for a fact as I have had the experience of knowing first hand.


----------



## applecart14 (1 August 2014)

I am not letting you nasty bullies upset me anymore


----------



## Prince33Sp4rkle (1 August 2014)

yes i have read the entire thread-if i didnt know you IRL i would have assumed you to be some hysterical teenage girl not an adult!

i too have been on the receiving end of a lot of accusations about not knowing my horse but mostly (not always but mostly) have come out of it calmly and without going off on one.

the trouble is, you have been lucky. eye problems need seeing within 48 hours if not clearing and you have left it far too long. People are (quite rightly IMO) up in arms about the fact that you seem to resent the £80 call out more than the fact the horse could have lost an eye..............what you have done or spent in the past has little bearing, its how you are acting and what you are doing NOW that is important.

in all honesty this is just a continuation of the bute saga-you only want answers that agree with you.


----------



## Prince33Sp4rkle (1 August 2014)

applecart14 said:



			F AKA known as Princess Sparkle this is a case of the pot calling the kettle black from what I remember of our previous conversation.

When the YO and five liveries all tell you your horse is okay, plus your Mum and Dad who were also down visiting my horse  that weekend, and you go by what you see with your own eyes then I have no doubt (as has been proved) that I made the right decision.  

Like I say the horse is fine, and turned out in his mask, and fly rug as has always been the case.
		
Click to expand...

only just seen this and have NO idea what you are talking about as none of mine have ever had eye issues so not sure how it can be anything to do with pots and kettles. If you want to be a little more clear and perhaps grown up, then we can discuss it like adults


----------



## be positive (1 August 2014)

applecart14 said:



			F AKA known as Princess Sparkle this is a case of the pot calling the kettle black from what I remember of our previous conversation.

When the YO and five liveries all tell you your horse is okay, plus your Mum and Dad who were also down visiting my horse  that weekend, and you go by what you see with your own eyes then I have no doubt (as has been proved) that I made the right decision.  

Like I say the horse is fine, and turned out in his mask, and fly rug as has always been the case.
		
Click to expand...

I did not want to comment on this thread hoping it would drop down the page and disappear but have to ask the obvious question, WHY, if you knew he was fine, believed the numerous experienced people that had actually seen him and had no intention of getting the vet, did you bother to post on here, especially after the last slating you had I cannot see why you posted if not to start an argument.

I am pleased he is ok


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (1 August 2014)

Wow this thread is still going, I thought it was long gone down the list long after the OP has gone grey.

Flies carry all sorts of diseases,  I choose to use fly hoods to stop my boy.

A. being pestered by flies
B. risk of infection  when they try getting into the corner of his eyes as they have got inflamed before by them and also, reduce risks of other infections or ulcers cause by him rubbing his eyes when flies are about.


 Its personal choice and remember different flies colonies different parts of the country, whether you choose to use a hood/ spray/fringe is down to the owners choice.


Not to act on a potential risk of infection/ minor or serious eye problem.  Is not the way of an owner who is looking out for their horse.
 Too put money before and visit to me when a delicate structure like the eye is foolhardy IMO.

We get pestered by flies in the ears and I have now discovered they are called black flies and petroleum jelly in the ears can reduce biting in the ears.

http://www.horsearmor.net/pages/Biting-Flies.html


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (1 August 2014)

now I see he was in disguise!!! bit slow only just returned to this thread


----------

